# what is the best quad to have



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

looking at a polairs sportsman 700 any input


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

My suzuki 500 cost me $5000 new.

I have used the heck out of it and I have never needed more power.


But that polaris 700 is one bad machine if you are willing to spend the money.. I don't know what you would do with a 700 you couldn't do with a 500. 


But I drive a Hemi and get 10 miles to the gallon city  

So I really can't say much.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

That snowmobile auction (forget the name) let 3 new Sportsman 700's go for $5500 each a couple months ago.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

The name is _White Star Auction_, and they seem to sell a couple 700s just about every time.

Here's their link:

http://www.snowmobileauction.com/index.htm

I myself am torn between the 700 Sportsman and the Honda Rubicon. It probably will come down to whatever one gives me the better deal.

That 700 sure is a pretty machine, tho...


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Sportsman and I couldn't be more pleased. I have used it for hauling deer, deer blinds, and bait. Hve also used it for ice fishing. I also like all the accesories you can get, I have the gun holder and the little chair that sits on the backend for my wife to sit in. I have worked it pretty hard and it has held up great.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

What are the intended uses for it? I've got a little Yamaha 200 thats almost 15 years old that I paid $500 for several years back. Where I hunt we have good trails and the need for 4wd are minimal. Other at our camp are a Kawasaki Mule, JD Gator, two Polaris 500 "Sportsman", and one 700. Two golf carts and a JD lawn tractor! The guys with the Polaris' rave about them but like a lot of people with 4wd trucks & SUV's they seldom need them!


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

I have a honda foreman. It has done the work for our food plots and in the winter it plows the drive. At the time I purchased it, IT was the biggest. 450cc. I have no complaints.

GO BIG or GO HOME


----------



## grizz660 (Nov 19, 2002)

This is starting to sound like a Ford-chevorlet debate but here's my 2 cents worth. After owning a suzuki, honda, and 2 yamahas I like the yamaha the best for what I do. Trail riding, hauling tree stands into the woods, some farm work, and best of all hauling the deer out of the woods.







I have yet to ask my Yamaha grizzly to do something and it fail. One other suggestion is if you're going to do trail clearing or mud riding be sure to get a winch, espcially if you're out alone.


----------



## Belair (Sep 22, 2003)

I agree with many of the posts. Get what you will actually need. Myself, I have an old Yamaha moto4 (225cc) since 1984. More machine than we've ever needed, and that thing has been put through the tests. To date, it still has never broken down, never had any major work done on it, and it always starts right up. I remember hauling a trailer through the woods with a deer and my brother-in-law in it, had my dad and uncle on the rear rack, and another uncle on the front rack. Low range is a great thing. From just my experience, I would never buy anything other than the Yamaha, but I've heard great things about the others.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Belair, my brother has one and it is a great machine.

I have a king quad, the old one with the 280cc. I have a single bottom plow, for plots and snow plow that does two driveways over 200 yards long. It's been to Colorado 3 times. IMHO it is the greatest, although I'd probably buy a Polaris as Suzuki changed the design. Polaris's is like the one I have.


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Get the winch. The first time you need it; it pays for it's self. The need may arise even when using it as a work horse; not only having fun.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

If u like repair bills and broken machines then buy a polaris.....otherwise buy a honda......keep in mind that cc size means nothing when the quad wont run.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

well i own 2 polaris sportmans and have used them & abused them and have never had one lick of problem with either one on the other hand my nephew owns a rice burner "HONDA " and has had it in the shop a number of times go figure ???


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

i still have my 1985 honda 3 wheeler, you cant kill it. For trail riding I would have to say the Rubicon rules. A couple of my buddys own them.. One awesome ride. I have a polaris 500 sportsman 6x6. This thing will go through anything, I blazed the trail back to my blind through all the small popples with it, just knocked them over (my own land). It has a dump box that i have overloaded many times. As for hauling out deer, just throw it in the box. It is the ultimate workhorse.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

SPORTSMAN


----------



## passthru (Oct 28, 2003)

You can not go wrong with any brand. Everyone is loyal to something. If one quad was a ton better than the others than the lesser quad companies would be out of business in a hurry. A quad is a machine that if not made well WILL NOT LAST!!! My favorite would be the Yamaha Griz 660 just becouse it is real close to the 700 Sportsman in power but is less in size and weight. You cant go wrong with any of the leading brands out there. The thing you want to do is try out a few and buy the one that feel right and suits your need the best. I just wish I could afford any of them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamphunter (Jul 9, 2003)

I recently bought a Polaris Sportsman 500 HO. The size and power of a 500 should be all you would ever need.

I've used it for hauling decoys into a goose field with 3 200lb guys on it and had no problem getting through the mud.

What really caught my eye was the mossy oak break-up camo pattern on it. I think Polaris has the only machine with this brand camo and it was love at first sight.


----------



## ERGOMAN (Jan 14, 2001)

As my brother always says, once the tires start to spin it doesn't matter if its a Honda 110 or a rubicon

I grew up across the field from white star auctions, I've prob. bought 10-15 sleds, cycles and quads from them over the years. 
Best deals in the state on quads if you are a careful shopper. Make sure your new quad comes with a title and if you want to buy a sled and there are more than 2 identical in the group it prob. is a rental from up north-these are usually beat.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Any as long as it's a HONDA!


----------



## tippycanoe (Sep 5, 2000)

Kinda off the subject, but I just saw a commercial for I think a Honda quad, with a "duck hunter" in a fountain in the city blowing annoying goose call, with duck decoys floating about. I need to get into advertising... where do they pick these people up at???


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

I have a 2004 Polaris Sportsman (700) Carbs, not F.I. I plow snow with it (60" blade) and cut my lawn with a Cycle Country finish mower mounted on the front. I can mow my 1 acre yard in no time at all. In fact, sold my John Deere because I don't get so beat up on the bumpy spots on my quad. (Thank you independent suspension) 

I have a Warn 2500 lb. winch on the front that pulled me out of a very remote mud hole in the U.P. last summer. I later measured and found I would have had a 6 mile walk back to the "main" road without the winch. 

I visited alot of dealerships that sell the various brands and asked them why I should buy their brand over the others. It helped me decide.


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

I have owned Polaris ,Yamaha ,and Honda . The Honda is hands down the most reliable 4 wheeler .The Honda Rancher 350 4x4 has all the power you really need for hunting and hauling light loads ,and it wont break the bank . I would go to a Foreman for heavy duty chores . My friend has a Polaris Sportsman 700 ,and he had it in the shop twice the first year he owned it .


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I have a 2003 handa Foreman, manual shift...Love it...just wish I had a windshield on it...it has the plastic cover over tha handlebar area so you cannot attach a windshield! The snows were so heavy last year that I only put 40 miles on it icefishing up at Houghton lake...it was snowmobile only traffic!


----------



## bsr (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been running a bombardier quad for years, dont sell yourself short when it comes to buying your self a workhorse.from working a farm or just pulling deer out of swamps,do your homework before you buy .the warranty is the best on the market. you only get what you pay for.


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

Stay away from the suzuki king quad 700....theres articles on the forums at ATV magazine or ATV connection (cant remember which....but found it using google). The owners love them until they use reverse and it welds the bearing onto the shaft and causes the whole engine block casting to break where the transmission mounts to it. They have admitted to the problem and have been fixing them when it occurs while on warranty....but can you say "BIG $$$$$$?" Imagine paying for that a year after your warranty had expired.....shame on suzuki for not giving a blanket warranty on this issue for all owners. The new 650 honda rincon with the transmision has had some issues too because the oil in the transmission is shared with the oil in the engine. Any water in the oil isues from going thru water too deep cause the trans to puke out. Many owners are also complaining about the lack of full locking 4 wheel drive as well as the drum brakes instead of disks. You will find those forums very informative. They yamaha griz sure seems to get some great reviews though....good luck....


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

My '86 Honda has been absolutely bulletproof. I have beaten this machine for years including completely submerging it where it rolled over and floated upside down with nothing but part of the tires showing. Have rolled it down hills end over end and it will run upside down, although smoking badly. Would buy another one if this one ever dies.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

I Bought My 700 Last Good Friday 2004 Put On Over 1000 Miles/cut Down 7 Giant Silver Maples And Hauled All The Wood Away And Brush No Problems At All!! The Only Problem Is That It Has So Much Power I Can't Stay Off Of It! Just Use Some Good P.m.


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

nuthin Better than an old honda big red es one word sums it TANK:evil:


----------

